# Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

This one keeps blooming for me almost every month. Not complaining!!

I keep it in a 29 gallon aquarium set up as a terrarium. Its about 25 inches away from two T8 aquaglow lights, which are pretty old too. Also its January and the tank gets the least natural light of the year. No direct sunlight at all. In the mid June it may get the very earliest of the sun's rays for up to one hour.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

looks nice! i had one and it got huge!!! sticking out of my 75 often so i cut it down and moved and nnow it doesn't grow anymore, ujst stays down...


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Niiiice setup!! I bought 3 plants 14 months ago now I have about 60 give or take. I had to devote a humidity dome just to C. pontederiifolia.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yea, I have a feeling that mine has spread around the tank a bit. Thats sweet growth.


----------

